# Ré-équipement PowerMac G5 !...



## netfabien (25 Décembre 2003)

Je trouve le disque dur d'origine de mon G5 bruyant et pas assez réactif à mon gout, c'est un maxtor 160 GO
j'aimerai le changer pour un 200 GO mais pas un maxtor, il est au format SATA et je me demande si quelqu'un peut me conseiller pour le choix d'une marque, je cherche en premier un disque bien plus silencieux, car le G5 côté ventillation est très silencieux et je trouve dommage que le disque dur ne le soit pas... 
Merci d'avance
et joyeux Noël à Tous

Fab


----------



## Lordwizard (25 Décembre 2003)

Les Hitachi séries 7k250 sont le top du top actuel...

Silencieux, rapides et un peut plus gros que la concurence...

En SATA, il existe le 120, 160 et 250 Go


----------



## FANREM (28 Décembre 2003)

Tu trouveras chez Western Digital des disques SATA 74 Go à environ 300 
10 000 tr/mn   Acces 5,2 ms    Cache 8 Mo   Bruit 32 dB

et chez Hitachi avec un tres bon rapport Q/P
160 Go   7200 tr/mn    8 Mo    9 ms   164  bulk

tout ca dispo chez Surcouf par exemple


----------



## netfabien (30 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour vos conseils, j'ai commandé un 250 Go Hitachi SATA chez surcouf, c'est eux les moins cher ce qui d'ailleurs est plutôt rare. Concernant le western digital le fait qu'il fasse du 10.000 tours, il doit pas mal chauffer, pour un second disque dur je vais attendre que la norme SATA s'améliore, je pense que dès 2004 on va voir de nouveaux modèles.

Pour information mon Hitachi 250 GO 7K250 8 Mo m'a couter 289 Euros et frais de port gratuit.


----------



## Caster (31 Janvier 2004)

J'ai un PM G5 1,8 Ghz avec un DD 160 Go, seulement il est presque déjà plein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis nouveau venu sur Mac, et je ne sais quel disque dur choisir ...
La seule chose que je sais, c'est que je veux au moins 200 Go

Je crois qu'il faut un Serial ATA ... Mais quelle marque prendre :
IMB, Maxtor etc ...


Help me


----------



## FANREM (31 Janvier 2004)

Si ca peut t'aider  un autre liste consacree a un sujet similaire
Cela concerne des DD ata 133, mais ca ne doit pas etre tres different en Serial Ata, et j'aime bien les Hitachi. Tu as un grand choix chez Surcouf


----------



## Macthieu (1 Février 2004)

LaCie produit des disque de 250g


----------



## golf (1 Février 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> LaCie produit des disque de 250g


Là, ce n'est pas le sujet, il s'agit de DD internes en Serial-ATA...

Les Ibm/hitachi ont très très bonne presse...


----------



## Macthieu (1 Février 2004)

les disques de LaCie ne sont en serial-ATA??


----------



## golf (1 Février 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> les disques de LaCie ne sont en serial-ATA??


La Cie n'est pas un fabriquant de DD mais un intégrateur que met des DD dans des boîtiers USB ou Firewire avec son électronique.

Les principaux constructeurs de DD sont :
Ibm/Hitachi
Western Digital
Seagate
Maxtor
Toshiba
Fujitsu
et un nouveau venu qui est Samsung.

Sinon, point, basta, c'est tout... Tout autre marque que l'on peut rencontrer n'est qu'un intégrateur.


----------



## Macthieu (1 Février 2004)

j'avais toujours cru que LaCie était un fabricant


----------



## takamaka (11 Février 2004)

et bien tu te trompais mais c'est pas grave (à la sauce kiss coool)


----------



## unfolding (22 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour a tous

Je possede un G5 Dual 1,8 Ghz nouvelle generation et aimerait bien ajouter un 2e disque dur, mais j'ai peur que le bruit augmente considerablement.

A ceux qui on un 2e disque inetrne dans leur G5 avez-vous eus des problemes de surchauffe ou les ventilos se sont ils mis plus osuvent a leur plein regime? Bref, donnez mois votre conseil!

Quel marque et modele me conseillez vous? Je compte y mettre tout mon boulot ainsi que mes photos.

Merci de vos conseils

Vincent


----------



## SuperCed (22 Juillet 2004)

Les disques les moins bruyant sont les Seagate.
ce sont aussi les plus fiables, par contre, ce ne sont pas forcément les plus rapides.


----------



## djyg (31 Juillet 2004)

Hello moi j'ai 2 disques dur seagate 160 gig dans mon G5 est le bruit est pas plus fort .


----------



## unfolding (31 Juillet 2004)

Merci, je vais donc prendre un seagate 160G.

Mais dois-je absolument l'acheter chez un revendeur Apple ou puis-je aller chez un revendeur PC, car le prix du disque dur chez ces derniers est bien plus aventageux.

Je pense qu'il s'agit des memes disques ou bien ceux d'apple ont une particularité qui m'echappe?


----------



## piro (31 Juillet 2004)

les disques dur Pc et MAC sont strictement identique 
apple ne fait que rajouter son logo sur les disques dur vendus d origine avec les machines

tu peux epargner ta tirelire et acheter ton disque chez un revendeur PC ou dans la rue montgallet si tu est proche de paris


----------



## golf (31 Juillet 2004)

Dans le domaine des SATA (Serial ATA), actuellement, les DD Hitachi/Ibm sont les plus performants...


----------



## nounours (2 Août 2004)

Bon, je vais vous surprendre, mais j'ai quatre disques durs dans mon G5 mono 1,8, installés en novembre 2003.

En fait, j'ai installé une carte Raid Acard qui gère deux disques IDE de 120 Go chacun, en Raid 0, pour le boot du système (et le gain en réactivité de OS X est appréciable, sur un volume résultant de 240 Go avant formatage, 223 Go formaté). J'ai pris des disques Seagate Barracuda pour leur incroyable silence de fonctionnement, la perte de vitesse testée chez Hardware.fr étant négligeable, de l'ordre de 2%. Les deux disques sont simplement posés sur le plateau qui reçoit les cartes PCI, en enlevant simplement le support plastique pour les cartes longues. Je les ai liés ensemble avec un ruban adhésif et des petits plots anti-vivration entre eux et en-dessous. Il me faut juste faire attention de ne pas pencher le G5 si je le bouge.

La carte Acard n'était pas donnée pour compatible, mais elle fonctionne à merveille.

En haut, j'ai deux disques SATA 160 Go en Raid 1 logiciel pour la sécurité de mes données de travail.

Les ventilateurs de mon G5 vont bien, comme avant la modif. Ce sont ceux de l'alimentation qui sont gênants.


----------



## netfabien (21 Août 2004)

Je souhaite mettre le dernier graveur de chez pionner le 108 celui qui grave les DVD en 16 et qui fait du double couche également.
On le trouve autour de 112 Euros ce qui reste un prix raisonnable qui baissera encore j'imagine.
C'est la version interne que je souhaite installer.
Et ce que je voudrais savoir si cela ne pose pase de problème d'intallation sur un G5.
Et en second comment il sera reconnu par mon G5.

Si une personne a déjà faite cette manip sur son G5 merci de me renseigner, même si c'est un graveur 107 ou 106 pionner.

Bon week end à Tous.

Fab


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Question similaire déjà posée ! Une petite recherche dans le forum


----------



## kiki (21 Août 2004)

j'ai fais la meme manip sur mon G5 avec un pioneer 106.
Aucun probleme il est reconnu automatiquement au redemarage de la bete.
Le seul soucis c'est que le tiroir est un peu haut est lorsque je l'ouvre il frotte legerement sur le haut de la fente de la carcasse du g5.

Sinon no soucy!

kiki


----------



## charlybaby (22 Août 2004)

tu pourrais donner les references exactes de ta carte car j'en cherche une (sata/pci) mais 150 euros c'est assez cher (MacWay) je trouve. Ya pas moyen d'en trouver une chez les marchands de rue-mongallet ?

Et comme disque dur, j'en cherche un de plus de 120 Go (c'est pour ça qu'il faut que j'achete une carte) et qui ne soit pas trop bruyant.


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Août 2004)

J'ai acheté l'autre jour quartier Montgallet justement, un SATA 160 Go Seagate comme second dans mon G5 et un IDE 120 Go Seagate aussi pour remplacer le défunt (au bout d'à peine plus d'un an ! ) de mon boîtier Ice. La garantie plus longue et les stats de retour SAV les plus basses y sont pour beaucoup dans ce choix.


----------



## madmojito (3 Septembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras chez Western Digital des disques SATA 74 Go à environ 300 ¤
> 10 000 tr/mn   Acces 5,2 ms    Cache 8 Mo   Bruit 32 dB
> 
> et chez Hitachi avec un tres bon rapport Q/P
> ...



Est-ce compliqué d'installer un Hitachi sur un G5 ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2004)

Pas plus qu'un autre, c'est expliqué dans le manuel de ton G5, c'est très simple (pas de câbles).


----------



## madmojito (3 Septembre 2004)

Genre une vis à défaire et hop là on glisse le DD qui se clip tout seul ? (J'ai pas le manuel car j'attends le G5...)


----------



## meumeuh (7 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

j'ai achete un mac il y a quelques temps comme poste de travail (G5 1,6 Go 80 Go interne + 160 Go externe). j'ai des petits problemes de place sur mon disque interne, qui arrive bien vite a saturation.
or sur mon pc (qui ne me sert aujroudhui qu'a faire mes comptes ) j'ai un disuqe interne hitachi 80 Go qui ne me sert a rien. serait il possible que je le monte sur mon mac en interne, san s probleme de compatibilite (je l'ai fait sur pc sans probleme, mais j'ai pas vraiment envie de jouer a l'apprenti sorcier avec mon outil de travail). merci d'avance pour vos reponses


----------



## Marcus (7 Septembre 2004)

sur le fond il n'y a pas de probleme, mais les disques dur sur mac ne sont pas a la norme sata ???
ton disque doit etre de l'ide standard.
sinon oui c largement faisable. Tu places ton disque dur et tu le formates apres dans l'utilitaire de disque et tu auras un nouveau disque tout beau tout neuf 
bon courage


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

les disque du g5 sont en serial-ata, mais le lecteur otpique devrait être en ata alors faut voir s'il y a une place sur la nappe du lecteur optique  

[edit] : le lecteur optique est bien en ata100 mais la nappe semble n'avoir qu'un slot, ca ne te couterait pas cher d'en acheter une normale avec 2 slots. après le problème seras la distance entre cette nappe et l'emplacement réservé aux HD, sur l'attachment tu peut voir ou est branché cette nappe sous le lecteur optique


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2004)

A partir du G5 les DD internes sont des S-Ata (Serial Atat)...
Tu pourrais remettre ton ide de 80 Go à condition de rajouter une carte ide  et de bricoler...


----------



## meumeuh (7 Septembre 2004)

ok merci

il est donc beaucoup plus simple que j'achete un boitier firewire et que je mete mon disque ide dedans. la y' aurait pas de probleme a priori ? mais bon vu que j'y connais rien... je prefere demander l'avis de specialistes


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

meumeuh a dit:
			
		

> ok merci
> 
> il est donc beaucoup plus simple que j'achete un boitier firewire et que je mete mon disque ide dedans. la y' aurait pas de probleme a priori ? mais bon vu que j'y connais rien... je prefere demander l'avis de specialistes


aucun problème


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2004)

Le site Présence Pc a réalisé un dossier très complet sur les DD S-Ata avec des tests


----------



## Olivier.w (15 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir quel est le plus rapide dans un G5 2,5 Ghz entre 2 disques de 250 Go, 7200T/MN en Raid 0 ou un disque Raptor en 10000T/MN ?


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Pour faire quoi ?


----------



## bacman (16 Septembre 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir quel est le plus rapide dans un G5 2,5 Ghz entre 2 disques de 250 Go, 7200T/MN en Raid 0 ou un disque Raptor en 10000T/MN ?


ne te casses pas trop la tête pour choisir ton disque, il y a beaucoup moins de différence de perfs entre les disques Sata qu'entre les les ata 100 ( là, il y avait un monde entre le seagate qui équipait d'origine les G4 1,42 par ex et un WD 8mo cache). A part le raptor un poil plus rapide mais limité pour l'instant à 74go, il semble que mac osX n'exploite pas totalement les possibilités de la norme Sata conçus pour des vitesses de 10 000 tm mini. choisis plutôt en fonction du critere de fiabilité et de de silence de fonctionnement, l'Itachi 250 go est un bon choix il était à 180 ¤ chez macway dernièrement


----------



## petitfuzzle (10 Novembre 2004)

J'envisage d'installer un second disque dur interne dans mon Powermac G5 1.8 monoprocesseur, je vous soumet donc quelques questions ?
 1) quel disque prendre et où l'acheter ?
 2)  y a t il des choses à savoir pour l'installation ?
 3) il me semble avoir lu quelque part que ce second disque posait des problèmes de température, si oui lesquels ?

 merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## xchaps (12 Novembre 2004)

perso j'en ai mis un sur un powermac g5 1,8 bipro...je l'ai pris dans un apple center mais j'en ai encor mal au cul du prix, et sinon pas de problème, installation simple même pour un pas bricoleur


----------



## petitfuzzle (12 Novembre 2004)

merci de cette première et unique réponse, depuis le début de ce sujet , j'ai depuis un peu avançé sue le sujet :

 1) j'ai commandé un disque de 250Go SATA Hitachi chez dabs.com pour 161¤40 frais d'envoi inclus,
 2) la pose semble bel et bien hypersimple, tout est déjà présent (vis et connectique)
 3) pour les problèmes de température, j'ai retrouvé l'info sur macbidouille, je verrai bien avec thermograph...


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2004)

En + dans l'emballage du G5, il y a un kit avec les 4 vis à mettre sur le DD pour le glisser dans son emplacement


----------



## iota (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

 Comme choix de disque dur, ne pas oublier les nouveaux Maxtor MaxLine III et DiamondMax 10 : 7200rpm avec 16Mo de cache et technologie NCQ (existe en version 200/250/300Go).
   Ils tiennent tête aux fameux Raptor 

   @+
   iota


----------



## petitfuzzle (13 Novembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Comme choix de disque dur, ne pas oublier les nouveaux Maxtor MaxLine III et DiamondMax 10 : 7200rpm avec 16Mo de cache et technologie NCQ (existe en version 200/250/300Go).
> Ils tiennent tête aux fameux Raptor
> ...



merci de l'info, j'ai effectivement beaucoup hésité avec le maxtor, pour le diamondmax je n'ai rien vu, mais c'est trop tard...


----------



## esila (13 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Je viens de recevoir mon DD pour mon PM et c'est la premiere fois de ma vie que je vais installer un DD. L'installation en elle-meme me parait simple. Par contre je ne trouve nul part des informations sur comment configurer ce 2eme DD ( j'ai chercher sur Macbidouille et OS X facile )
 Ai-je le choix entre :
       - " fondre " ce DD avec le premier et ne faire qu'un volume 
       - Ne pas " fondre "et avoir ce DD qui apparait sur mon desktop en 2eme volume.
Si j'ai ce choix, quelqu'un peut-il me donner un lien ou la manip est expliquee ?

Merci.


----------



## esila (15 Novembre 2004)

Un p'tit lien ? Non ? Bon ben je vais me demerder comme un grand alors...


----------



## Aurelien_ (15 Novembre 2004)

J'aimerais mettre mon disque dur externe dans mon G5 mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible: est-ce que c'est le même format etc...

Merci de vos réponses!

Aurélien.


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

Le bus interne des G5 est du S-ATA (Serial ATA) donc incompatible avec les DD inclus dans les DD externes.
C'est possible avec une bidouille en rajoutant une carte, mais je ne te le conseille pas si tu n'y connais rien.


----------



## merlind (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

je cherche a installer un ou deux disk dur dans un powermac g5 2,5ghz derniere generation). Je ne sais lequel choisir, mon but étant qu'il soit le plus rapide possible. J'ai vu sur internet des disk de chez maxtor a 7200tr/mn avec 16mb de cache (300GB?). 
1. 16mb cache contre 8mb cache? ca veut dire quoi exactmement? 
2. Pourrait on me guider sur le choix de disk dur rapide. Je travaille avec de la video (dv), et je fais de la music (j'essai) avec Mach5 qui fait du streamin'. 
3. Aussi, je me demander ce que c'était de striper en raid (protection des données?). Quelqu'un pourrait m'éxpliquer? ca coute combien? ca s'installe comment? Quelle marque??


Je cherche une des deux configurations suivantes:
1. Deux disk de 250 ou 300 Gb en raid 0 
ou 
2. Quatre disk 160 ou 200 Gb en raid 0+1 (sachant que le g5 ne prend que 2 disk en interne?donc devoir faire en externe?) 

Quoi acheter? Quelles sont les solutions pas trop cher pour avoir avec un mac g5 avec des disques durs rapides?

Autre question ! 

Dans le test macbidouille, il finisse par utiliser des Hitachi 7K250 (a cause du prix, ou rapport qualité/prix), alors que dans le comparatif disk dur de chez presence-pc donne le Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JD comme étant le meilleur. sur kelkoo, le prix des deux disque sont assez proches. 

Lequel choisir?

Merci.


----------



## aproposde (23 Novembre 2004)

Quel dommage que ce soit si cher .... en Allemagne ils sont aux alentours de 150 euros !!
N'oubliez pas que souvent le pays voison propose des prix bcp + bas qu'en France ! Et Internet nous aide bcp à comparer et trouver bcp - cher ! Certes, certaines entreprises ne vendent pas en dehors de leur pays ou alors le port est élévé mais quand même on gagne toujours ... 289 contre 150 ... ca fait une différence !!
Je vous donnerai des moteurs de recherche comparative.
A +.




			
				netfabien a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos conseils, j'ai commandé un 250 Go Hitachi SATA chez surcouf, c'est eux les moins cher ce qui d'ailleurs est plutôt rare. Concernant le western digital le fait qu'il fasse du 10.000 tours, il doit pas mal chauffer, pour un second disque dur je vais attendre que la norme SATA s'améliore, je pense que dès 2004 on va voir de nouveaux modèles.
> 
> Pour information mon Hitachi 250 GO 7K250 8 Mo m'a couter 289 Euros et frais de port gratuit.


----------



## vg93179 (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, 

Quelqun aurait il une solution pour lire mon ex DD d'imac en ultra ata sur mon G5 en serial ata ? 

merci de vos réponses


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

Il faut une carte interne compatible G5


----------



## WilliamQc (10 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un ici qui a acheté un disque dur a 10 000 tours pour installer pour
faire rouler OS X dessus.  J'ai un Power Mac G5 Dual 2Ghz et j'aimerais savoir si ça vaut la peine ?

Merci de vos réponses

WilliamQc


----------



## alargeau (10 Février 2005)

Les 10000 trs sont très très chers !! Ils ont un rapport prix/capacité qui n'est pas du tout intéressant pour une utilisation normale. Préfère un 7200 à grande capacité.

D'ailleurs, ma question : le PM G5 est-il limité en capacité DD ? Parce que sur le site d'Apple ils ne proposent que 2x250Go, est-ce que ça signifie que le PM G5 est limité à 500Go au total ???


----------



## golf (10 Février 2005)

Pas de limitation [enfin si mais en To, y a donc de la marge], tu peux intégrer les nouveaux 400 Go (et + car cela évolue vite) 


Les 10.000 tours sont hors de prix et la techno est toute jeune !...


----------



## pack34 (26 Août 2005)

Salut, je voudrais changer le carte graphique de mon mac car elle commence à dater Gforce 5200 64MB pour un modèle avec 256 MB.
mon problème c'est que sur internet j'ai trouvé des cartes graphiques à des prix très interressants mais il y est juste indiqué "cartes pour PC", sont elles compatibles sur Mac ?
Quand je cherche des cartes pour mac je ne trouve pas beaucoup de modèles et les prix sont beaucoup moins interressant !


----------



## golf (26 Août 2005)

pack34 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je voudrais changer le carte graphique de mon mac...


Oui, certes, mais quel Mac :rateau:


----------



## pack34 (27 Août 2005)

Désolé je croyais que ma config était marqué à coté de mon avatar !  
J'ai un powermac G5 1,6 monoprocesseur avec 1 Gb de RAM, et j'ai besoin d'une nouvelle carte car je fais de la 3D mais je ne peux pas y mettre plus de 200¤.


----------



## golf (27 Août 2005)

Ati Radeon 9800 Pro G5 Edition Speciale 256mo Agp

Ati Radeon 9000 Pro 128mo Agp Adc/dvi Mac


----------



## pack34 (27 Août 2005)

Super voila ce qu'il me faut, je pense que je vais me tourner vers la 9800 pro !
Merci encore


----------



## bluheim (8 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous !

Est-il possible d'installer dans un PowerMac G5 n'importe quelle carte USB/Firewire au format PCI trouvée dans le commerce ? J'ai besoin d'ajouter des ports à mon bestiau et je ne veux pas m'encombrer d'un hub externe alors que j'ai des emplacement PCI-X de libre...


----------



## bluheim (8 Septembre 2005)

Personne ?


----------



## bluheim (25 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai besoin d'acheter une carte PCI pour ajouter des entrées USB/Firewire à mon PowerMac G5 et je ne sais trop si je peux acheter n'importe quelle carte ou si seules quelques marques fonctionnent avec mon engin. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider...


----------



## prodartist (25 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,
sur mon g5 j'ai ajout&#233; une carte us.
on ne met pas n'importe quoi, PCI X
sunnet je crois
je recherche la ref
a de suite


----------



## prodartist (25 Octobre 2005)

je ne retrouve plus la boite
et je ne vois pas la ref dans propriete syst&#232;me
voici le site du constructeur
http://www.sonnettech.com/product/default.html

aucun probl&#232;me sur mon g5
bonne chance
++ damien


----------



## bluheim (26 Octobre 2005)

prodartist a dit:
			
		

> je ne retrouve plus la boite
> et je ne vois pas la ref dans propriete système
> voici le site du constructeur
> http://www.sonnettech.com/product/default.html
> ...



Merci, je vais jeter un oeil !


----------

